# Magical Kenya.



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Kakamega Forest National Reserve - Western Province*












































[/CENTER]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting videos!!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^Thanks.I am glad you liked them.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lake Nakuru National Park - Rift Valley Province*













































































































*Makalia Falls.*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

These graceful lionesses look like the beautiful cougars in Canada!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> These graceful lionesses look like the beautiful cougars in Canada!


Nice.Why dont we do a trade on a few of those cougars?We did one with Bengal tigers and they adpted well.However, they were relocated to the zoos and ranch farms because poachers and herdsmen would not spare them.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Aberdare Forest - Central Province*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lewa Safari Camp- Lewa Downs, Isiolo. (Northern Kenya)*



















*Lewa downs.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lamu, one of Kenya's oldest towns and a world heritage site. (Coast Province)*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Sigona Golf Club - Kiambu ,Central Province*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Mpala Ranch - North Rift*









































































*River Camp*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

love those tent hotel!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> love those tent hotel!


Thanks.I ll get more of those lodges.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Salt Lick Lodge - Tsavo West Natonal Park*​


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Shompole - Nguruman escarpment,Rift Valley*































































































































*Lake Natron with Mount Shompole *


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Kenyas agricultural heartlands. 

*Kiambu,Ngong Forest and environs - Central Province*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Landscape north of Nairobi in the foothills of the Aberdare mountain range.(Central Province)*










*Subukia - Rift Valley Province*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lake Bogoria National Reserve - Rift Valley Province*​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent shots as always! Those lodges are just so cute!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, those aerial and wildlife shots are just awesome! Such an abundance of life on display here. It's staggering.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Thanks guys.Conservation is one thing we are pretty good at.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Leaving Nairobi for the Masai Mara Reserve at Wilson Airport*










*Flying over Nairobi surburbs*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Arrival at Masai Mara Reserve *


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Safari in the Mara*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Magical kenya!Come and experience it.:cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

mwanamwiwa said:


> Magical kenya!Come and experience it.:cheers:


Couldn't agree more! Definitely on my list of must-do's! 

Great work with this thread! kay: 


:cheers2:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Kenya by air balloon. Very clever.


----------



## stifangibbsun (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow amazing photos. I really like wild life photography and you done a very good job. and in then wild that place is looks beautiful can you give me some detail about the place.and send more photos like this.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

stifangibbsun said:


> Wow amazing photos. I really like wild life photography and you done a very good job. and in then wild that place is looks beautiful can you give me some detail about the place.and send more photos like this.


Thanks.Thats the Masai Mara Reserve.You can get a package including a safari at any game park of your choice,golf vacation,treckking and a stay at the beach for less than $1000.Plus,the people are friendly and welcoming.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Farmland in Tigoni, Central Province.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Thanks all,I apprecite the kind comments.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Grape farms, Rift Valley province.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Sisal plantation, Coast province.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Salt Factory, Lake Magadi. (Southern Kenya)*










*Lake Magadi (has one of the largest soda ash deposits in the world).*



















^^During the dry season, the lake is 80% covered by soda....

The lake water, which is a dense sodium carbonate brine, precipitates vast quanitites of the mineral trona (sodium sesquicarbonate). In places, the salt is up to 40 m thick.

*Young Masai boys in Lake Magadi*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Flower Farms,Naivasha - Rift Valley province*



















Kenya is worlds largest exporter of cut flowers and tea among others.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Taita Hills - Eastern Province*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love that shot of the young Masai boys. Great capture!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Love that shot of the young Masai boys. Great capture!


Thanks.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Mount Longonot with Lake Elementaita in the background.*



















*Lodge*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Mount Longonot from the highway.(Rift Valley Province)*










*Towards Nakuru town.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Countryside pics between Eldoret and Nakuru in the Rift Valley Province.*

Wheat fields around Wareng near Eldoret.










Some cows grazing.










Around the Burnt Forest area.










From Burnt Forest.










Farm growing potatoes (white flowers).










Maize farm.(corn)


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Mai mahiu road. (C 88) Rift Valley Province.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Surrounding farms and the escarpment walls and hills of the great rift valley.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Zebra crossing near Gilgil. There are more Zebras here than people.:lol:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Construction of a bridge over a railway line near Nakuru.*










*Welcome to Nakuru town.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nakuru Town*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Suburbia.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Wheat farms on the western edge of Nakuru towards Nairobi.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lake Nakuru*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lord Egerton castle. * Remnants of colonization.hno:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Driving to Nairobi.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Great Rift Valley Golf Resort - around 60 kilometers from Nakuru*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Journey to Nairobi.*





































*Lake Elementaita from the highway (with flamingoes).*














































*Flower farm green houses around the Naivasha area.*










*Farms around the Delamere area.*




























*Highway around Naivasha.*










*Turn off to Naivasha town.*










*New fly-over for Naivasha.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Towards Naivasha.*










*Naivasha Town*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*View as you leave the Rift Valley in Naivasha.*










*Arriving in the Uplands area.*




























*Limuru, a few Km from Nairobi.*










*Limuru countryside.*










*Its not long until you join Nairobi's traffic.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nairobi*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love those shots of *Great Rift Valley Golf Resort*. The homes and grounds look absolutely lovely. Are these primarily holiday homes? Permanent? Or maybe a bit of both huh? 

Great photos btw:cheers2:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Love those shots of *Great Rift Valley Golf Resort*. The homes and grounds look absolutely lovely. Are these primarily holiday homes? Permanent? *Or maybe a bit of both huh*?
> 
> Great photos btw:cheers2:


They are both.Yo can rent or buy.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Farmland around Eldoret - Rift Valley.*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

mwanamwiwa said:


> They are both.Yo can rent or buy.


Cool! Looks like an amazing place to totally chill out and forget about everything. Put your feet up, get some ice cold drinks and just relax..


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Cool! Looks like an amazing place to totally chill out and forget about everything.* Put your feet up, get some ice cold drinks and just relax..*


Cant argue with that!!:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Mt Kenya's peaks and farm in the Laikipia plains. (Central Province).*










*Ploughed fields on the other side of the mountain in Timau, Eastern Province.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Northern Kenya*

*Suguta River - Suguta Valley (Turkana)*










*Baragoi River Valley*










*Lake Turkana*










*Samburu Landscape*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Kerio Valley - North Rift *


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Tsavo East National Park - Eastern Province*






































































































































*Lodge.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Kenya's coastal marvels*

*Watamu Beach - Coast Province*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

* Resort capital - Mombasa.(Coast Province)*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Club Sun N' Sand - Mombasa.*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Incredible shots of wildlife, beach resorts and killer views in every direction! Hard to know where to begin?? So much to do and see!! :drool: 


:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Incredible shots of wildlife, beach resorts and killer views in every direction! Hard to know where to begin?? So much to do and see!! :drool:
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Thanks.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Diani Beach - Mombasa*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Resort in Diani Beach *


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Sun, Sand and Sea. * kay:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Sisal plantations north of Mombasa.*










*Mamba Village*










*Feeding the crocs.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Ocean view - Mama Ngina drive.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

* Mombasa Airport - Coast Province*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Flight to Nairobi*


----------



## edward003 (Aug 23, 2010)

you are right!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

edward003 said:


> you are right!


Thanks.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome photos, as always. kay:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

from DEC 16th Air Kenya will operate Rome :banana:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Shezan said:


> from DEC 16th Air Kenya will operate Rome :banana:


Nice.So far Kenya Airways has the most extensive network in Africa and are currently expanding their network to Europe,Asia and the Middle east.Not so much in America thanks to Obama and his 'tough love' antics.:bash: Anyways.....


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Buffalo Springs National Reserve - Northern Kenya*

Buffalo Springs National Reserve is separated from the Samburu Reserve by the Ewaso Nyiro river; less hilly and less dense than its neighbour it is equally as attractive. The Reserve takes its name from an oasis of limpid crystal clear water at the western end of the sanctuary.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Aboard the 'Lunatic Express'. A nice way to view the wildlife and landsapes while you travel around the country,if you have the time.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*View as you enter the Rift Valley *


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

The safari pics really are very nice!

How are the train rides? Nice? Too long?


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Cattle ranch in Soysambu - Rift Valley.*

These indigenous creatures of Kenya come in various hues of white, brown and black, and number just under six thousand across the entire range of Soysambu and Delamere estates.


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, i started to see from the first page and and could not stop until you finish all..... Such an abundance of life on display here. It's staggering. Great thread, so thank you a lot 

:bow:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Thank you, Coccoloba.:cheers:

*Beautiful Soysambu.*










*Ranch house. *


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Rift Valley country side heading West.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*East African Classic Safari Rally Day 1 and 2*

At Start 



















In the Stages


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Road works....


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Towards the Aberdares, Central Province.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*The Aberdares National Park - Central Province*























































*Mount Kenya towering out of the clouds*



















*A Bushbuck in the tall grass*










*Another Bushbuck*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Magical Kenya...*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*The '' last migration ''*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*@ the outskirts of Thika town(Central province).*


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

:cheers2:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Newly recarpeted section heading towards Thika town.*



















*Highway at Del Monte.* (55km from Nairobi)










*Pineapple plantations, Del Monte * (poor pic).










*New suburbs springing up around Thika town, Central Province.* (50 Km from Nairobi.)


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Kimana Game Sanctuary - South Rift.*

*Mount Kilimanjaro*







































































































































































































*Gamekeepers and tourists*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Amboseli National Park *



































































































































































*The tourists are back!!!

Sundowners!*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful landscape in Kenya. And obviously the animals, WOW!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Spectacular scenes :cheers:

I couldn't agree more with the title of this thread actually, there really is something very magical about Kenya. Just beautiful, in so many ways..


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Thanks guys for the lovely comments.:cheers:

Some pics of Thika town I forgot to post.Some basic infor ..

*Thika is a market town in Central Province, Kenya, lying on the A2 road 50 km north east of Nairobi, and on the Thika River. Thika has a population of 88,265 and is growing rapidly, like the entire greater Nairobi area. Thika, Kenya is home to the Chania Falls and the Thika Falls, while Ol Donyo Sabuk National Park lies to its south east.*

The town has a railway station, but there is only limited passenger service. The town is headquarters of the Thika District. The district is the prime pineapple-growing region in Kenya.










(small pics)










*Pineapple Capital of EA*










*Municipal Hall and supermarket*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

More activities and spots to visit in Central Province...

*White Water Rafting in the Sagana River*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*More pics of the Amboseli National Park.*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I wanna go there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Welcome to Kenya.

*Amboseli Serena Lodge*


----------



## delaford321 (Apr 5, 2010)

Those are such beautiful pictures..they take me back to my time in Kenya. That was before digital cameras though (or before I could afford them)... Such a beautiful country... I especially like the photos of Kakamega Forest National Reserve in the Western Province. That fog was amazing...


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Astonishingly beautiful. Regards.*


Thanks.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lewa Wildlife Conservancy - Northern Kenya*







































































































































































































By Scetrini -photobucket.


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

wow !


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome! :yes:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks guys.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Takwa Ruins - Lamu Island,Coast Province.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*The Majlis Hotel - Lamu Island.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Tea and Forest plantations - Mau Forest,Rift Valley Province.*










By geogphoto - photobucket.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Maize farm in Wareng,Rift Valley Province.*










By me.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Wild interior!*



















By Lightfoot - photobucket.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Only in Kenya!*:nocrook:


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

What happend to de monkys?


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Coccoloba said:


> What happend to de monkys?


They are enjoying the sun on every clearing they can get.People on the road also seem to throw food at them,like fruits and nuts so they make it a habit.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Mount Kilimanjaro *




























By Sorcerer1005 - photobucket.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Shaba National Reserve - Northern Kenya*













































































































By dariusdave - photobucket


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Rift Valley Academy - Kijabe *



















Roosevelt's stone.(Commemorates a visit by the American President)


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Chyulu Hills - Eastern Province*



















By wgreenstein - photobucket


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great photos again!


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Magical Mara Plains...*




































































































By Mywaffles - photobucket.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Rural road in Kiambu - Central Province*


----------



## preme3000 (Nov 17, 2006)

Keep up the good representation of Kenya(Afrika), good to see the country's rural roads in decent shape too


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice! Love Kenya landscape


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Tea and Forest plantations - Mau Forest,Rift Valley Province.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Kilifi - Coast Province *










*Villa*










*Resort in Kilifi.*



















By Deigo88 - photobucket


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Farms in Kiambu County - Central Province*




























By akiehle - photobucket


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


Wonderful Kenya pics....awesome wildlife and nature shots.....:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Thanks.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Young lads in Mnarani - Coast Province.*










By jbduggan - photobucket


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*A game of Golf in Windsor Golf Club,Nairobi.*










Source:www.kenyabrussels.com


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Home of the Safari.*













































































































By efiark - photobucket


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Kenya never ceases to amaze me!!! :applause:


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

:drool:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks guys.Much appreciated.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Galdessa Camp - Tsavo East National Park(Eastern Province)*














































By mwafrika - photobucket


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Mount Kilimanjaro*










By musau1 - flickr


----------



## ewka (Dec 10, 2010)

Truly amazing photos :cheers: And the view on Kilimanjaro... I'm speechless. If I could once be there and see this


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

ewka said:


> Truly amazing photos :cheers: And the view on Kilimanjaro... I'm speechless. If I could once be there and see this


Thanks.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Diani Beach - Mombasa(Coast Province)*




























By bobbyrook - photobucket.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Diani Reef Resort - Mombasa.*














































By Pickledimages - flickr


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Mombasa is Kenya's holiday capital.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Severine Hotel - Mombasa.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Fort Jesus, Mombasa *










By docvml - photobucket


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

mwanamwiwa said:


> By docvml - photobucket


:lol: Love it


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Coccoloba said:


> :lol: Love it


Human ingenuity...:lol:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Kenyas food basket,Rift Valley Province.*






















































































































By Dennettsm - photobucket


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Mount Longonot in the background - Rift Valley Province..*


----------



## wotwot (Jun 13, 2010)

really lovely stuff


----------



## somebody33 (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah! :cheers:


----------



## nthoaphat (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been to Africa. there is great scenery and friendly people


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks guys,much appreciated.:cheers:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Great Rift Valley*










By Johannacasal - photobucket


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Samburu National Park - Northern Kenya*




























Gerenuk










Impala



















Beisa Oryx




























Dik-Dik










Grevy's Zebra



















By RoseKirsch116 - photobucket


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Ummm, lovely shots :lovethem:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Coccoloba said:


> Ummm, lovely shots :lovethem:


Very nice indeed.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Il Ngwesi Valley between Lewa Downs and Samburu to the east of the Laikipia district.*





































*Tassia Lodge *














































Water Buck










Courtesy of tmazoua - photobucket


----------

